# found out the possible/probable cause of stillbirth - nearly 3 years later.



## primalmom (Nov 18, 2013)

This may not be the appropriate spot for this post, but I'm not really sure where to put it, so if a moderator wants to move it, go ahead....

It looks like syphilis may have caused my full-term stillbirth nearly 3 years ago...

I don't really want to go into details, but it seems I've probably been exposed (and just got an antibiotic shot as a "contact" - more to follow if MY test is positive. The head doc literally wouldn't let me leave without a shot, otherwise I would've liked to get MY test results back, since I don't like do take unnecessary medicine, especially as a pregnant lady)

So I guess my question is... why didn't my midwife test for it? why didn't the hospital test for it (they really didn't - I obtained my records, but they made sure to test me for all kinds of drugs and Hep B, which I'm immunized for! The report on the placenta talked about lesions, which I now know is indicitive of syphilis, but they didn't do any specific testing on it, despite telling us they would - we just never really got any answers on the whole thing)? Every doctor, nurse and social worker I talked to said WITHOUT A DOUBT, every single pregnant woman should ALWAYS be tested for syphilis, it's a standard medical operating procedure. I was certainly tested for everything else under the sun....

I may or may not be past the statute of limitations for a malpractice lawsuit, depending on how it's presented (NY state), but I'm definitely wanting to make a report to the midwifery board, and I'm not exactly sure how to go about it....

I was already heartbroken over the stillbirth, but knowing it could've maybe been prevented? and knowing that medical professionals didn't follow standard procedures and administer or suggest standard tests for something that almost CERTAINLY causes stillbirth? I'm just... depressed beyond words.

The good news is, the same issue won't happen this time...*sigh*


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

I'm so sorry for your loss PrimalMom.









I don't know how you go about filing a report with the midwifery board but I thought you might want to see the USPSTF Guidelines for screening.

http://www.uspreventiveservicestaskforce.org/uspstf08/methods/stinfections.htm

Hope this helps. Let us know what happens as you find out more.


----------



## primalmom (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks Cynthia, this confirms what I was told.

My midwife found it imperative to order both Chlamydia and Ghonnorhea tests (the super-expensive ones with blood titres, not just basic ones), even though I didn't fit the "increased risk" category, but did not order a syphilis test AT ALL, nor did she order HIV or Hep B - those are the 3 that are recommended regardless of risk.

(As far as I'm concerned, a Hep B test is/was unnecessary for me personally, as I'd been vaccinated and was paying out of pocket.)

The hospital did a CBC, blood type, RPR, APTT, tested me for Methamphetamines, Barbituates, Benzondia, Cocaine, Methodone, Opiates, PCP, Cannabis, Rubella, and attempted a HepB screening (apparently didn't have enough blood) - those were the only tests ordered, apparently.


----------



## myltltadpole (May 24, 2005)

RPR is a test for syphilis. Were you pregnant when you received the antibiotic shot? I am sorry for your loss. http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003533.htm


----------



## primalmom (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes, this makes sense as I look further... RPR = syphilis test.

But the form ordering tests says it was never ordered... (Which is why I think/thought I didn't receive said test)

And the results section is missing information like which lab did the test (that information is on every other lab test except the hep B, which was cancelled).

I still question why the midwife didn't test for syphilis -this is amongst several other issues I had with her care.

And yes. I'm pregnant and received that penicillin shot after finding that I had intimate contact with someone who was treated for syphilis.


----------



## Katie8681 (Dec 29, 2010)

An RPR is a standard part of a prenatal panel. I'm sorry for your loss and glad you are being appropriately treated now


----------



## primalmom (Nov 18, 2013)

Right. The RPR was 100% certain not ordered by my midwife last time. :-/


----------



## primalmom (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, RPR was negative (thank heavens!), so I guess I DON'T have any more answers about the mystery infection that caused the stillbirth. AND I got shot up with penicillin unnecessarily whilst pregnant... Health care at its finest. *sigh*


----------



## Laura Spilde (Jan 29, 2014)

Those are good things to know before pregnancy. Sometimes I live in the 1930's and forget that these tests can prevent still birth. I've had a couple unassisted home-births with success and avoided all the professional tests basically and knew what things could prevent issues.

I was even working in a medical institution.....so I was risking my own chance of being mother or position in medicine if anything went wrong.......

I think it depends on where you are. If you feel forgiving towards the hospital then it will be easy to just "let it go." If you feel like they "should have known" then legal measures may be taken but keep in mind even the legal people are not "perfect" either.

The more people sue over labor problems in hospitals or towards midwives the higher the host for maternity care.


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 24, 2011)

Sometimes it is also called "VDRL" but it sounds like a moot point.


----------



## primalmom (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratchet*
> 
> Sometimes it is also called "VDRL" but it sounds like a moot point.


I think it is perhaps a moot point, but absolutely no RPR or VDRL performed by the midwife...


----------

